# Costume Redone



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

*ONE ARMED ZOMBIE NURSE*
I redid my costume and made it look much better (imo). What do you all think? Could anything have been different or better? By the way, this is for a Halloween contest, so ignore the sign you see in the photo. (there's tons more in my album) The old version can be found: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/84366-one-armed-zombie-nurse.html
This is not a store bought costume by the way.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW!! nice improvements. You really have the goo factor going on. Nice work. Let us know how the contest went for ya.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Drayvan: thanks  and I sure will. However, I'm going to enter more than one contest  lol *fingers-crossed*


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

i hope you win that took along time to finish


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

sonicvomit: me too. My face burns as a result of trying to remove it all.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys  I entered 4 contests, I hope it wins at least one 
Here's a tip for you all that use liquid latex and face paint on the face: If you try to scrub it off, never never NEVER use make-up remover to get it off. It comes off super easy with it, but never scrub your face first. I found out first hand last night. My face still burns a little from it. Bad experience.


----------



## shawnawitch (Oct 18, 2009)

bloodiest costume ever!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Southern Belle said:


> Thanks for the comments guys  I entered 4 contests, I hope it wins at least one
> Here's a tip for you all that use liquid latex and face paint on the face: If you try to scrub it off, never never NEVER use make-up remover to get it off. It comes off super easy with it, but never scrub your face first. I found out first hand last night. My face still burns a little from it. Bad experience.


I did a zombie one year and instead of the liquid latex I used unflavored Knox geletin (it dries faster so you have to work quicker). Didn't seem to burn like the latex. I couldn't tell from your pic, but one thing I did was to pull a piece down so it looked like peeling skin, then I'd cover the inside part with blood. But think you've done an outstanding job.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

aero4ever: Thanks. The latex didn't burn, except when I first tested it. I think when I was scrubbing to get the face paint off (soap wasn't working), it irritated the skin and then the make-up remover just made it worse even though it came right off with it. It's like a bad sun burn ha. As for the skin peeling, I think he (my husband) unrolled a cotton ball and put latex on it and made it look like a gash. The one on my head was from some kind of wax that was in a make-up kit. Although their fake blood sucked. It turned pink, so we used red paint and rice to look like maggots 
P.S. I looove your signature.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

shawnawitch: lol thanks


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Gruesome.

Really, really disturbing. Which is great lol. Love the detail this time around.

Great job.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

I have to say OUTSTANDING! The maggots just add the PERFECT finishing touch. Good Luck!


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you thank you


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Now *THAT'S * what I'm talkin' about!!!!


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

MHooch: ha, thankies


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

*Update:* I entered 4 contests. Today the voting started for one, I made it to the Top 16 final of it . I'm currently sitting in 3rd place.


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

i think it is lame so many ppl on that site is voting based on if the girls boobs are hanging out kinda lame


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea. Sorry if it sounds mean, but a red dress isn't a costume. Halloween is about scary, not pretty and cute....
I'm losing by a Jessica Rabbit and a bee.....


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

If anyone wants to know how to vote, just let me know (however, you need to be a member on it first...it's FREE)


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Southern Belle said:


> Halloween is about scary, not pretty and cute....
> .....


Well said! A girl after my own rotten heart.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

wristslitter: it's true  lol


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm losing from first place (a bee) by 63 votes and from 2nd place (jessica rabbit) by 43 votes...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

to really polish off the look some kinda fx contacts, they always add that little extra something that makes the costume "pop" and look more realistic and possibly some gross mouthpiece for rotting teeth or missing teeth?


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

she did have rotting teeth piece in she did need contacts though but then again everyon e uses those


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

yea, i had a mouth piece


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I just found out the 2nd contest has started. It ends at 12 noon tomorrow. I had 4 votes this morning, now I'm up to 75  But some people are in the 100s and 300s :O

http://myrtlebeachonline.upickem.ne...id=11065&pagetype=VOTING&SubmissionID=1953040
(if you wish to vote)


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome job on your costume!!! your makeup is fantastic!


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Junit: Thank you


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

To all of you that want to know the contest results...I WON!!!!!!
If any of you voted, THANK YOU!!!

myrtlebeachonline.upickem.net/engine/Welcome.aspx?contestid=11065


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

*The results are in for 3 of the contests I entered.
1st place on one ($100 gift certif. to a restaurant)
Runner up on another ($10)
3rd Place on another

Yaay. Next year: 1st, 1st, 1st  ha
If anyone has ANY ideas on what I can do next year, PLEASE let me know. I want it more gory, more scary, and better than what I did this year.*


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

i have told you we can make you look like an autopsy or a like you have had you guts cut out and head halfway cutoff maybe no arms lots and lots of blood and gore


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Ideas from different people= great
the more ideas, the better


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

That is so fun. Love the eyeball.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I have always wanted to do a face being fileted off, so it hangs off attached at the bottom left of the chin. Or on the fore haed so you can look like a zombie, then pull it up to show a bloody non detailed underlayer of flesh. I think if you can make like an under armor/ spandex material hood to put over your head. Then get someone to do a great latex of silicone makeup job like the one in the avatar on you with the hood on. You could then remove the hood and cut out the face, then have a reusable skin you can attach using latex again. Then do more makeup job to look like muscle and a bloody face under the latex face flap. I would recommend using Gel-10 silicone and making a sculpt of it all. Gel-10 is a super realistic medium as it has depth to it such as skin does. If you do want Gel-10 I recommend BITY Mold Supply - Mold Making, Mold Rubber and Casting Resins | Home and order by phone. Tell them you project and what they recommend, they are great.


----------

